# Shire Appaloosa X



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok so I'm nervous on what kind of critiques i will get on her. She is a coming 3 year old and am posting pics from the last few months she has been growing like a weed so please keep that in mind. 

December








March








May








June








July


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Interesting... I'd love to see how she matures out. I have a full-blooded 3 YO Shire in my pasture and it's been interesting to note his growth and compare it to my Gotland. They're 1 week apart.

I see some resemblances. That Shire blood definitely puts a subtle structural stamp on them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

cute, kinda short for a shire x . she will still grow and change being part draft. 3 is still young on them.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Her hind ends a little weak, and I see a possible ewe neck, though I can't be sure. 
I was expecting something much different! 
As in a shire horse with spots XD!


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

She is incredibly short for a draft cross only 14hh I exspect her to make 16hh by 6 compareing her to her full and half sisters
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

My first thought is are you SURE there is shire in there? 

She has a good hind leg, well placed hocks and knees with slightly light bone. She is tied in at the knee. Her shoulder is correct and her neck placement is correct. She is currently level. Her prominent withers will make saddle fit a challenge. She has a solid hind quarter that ties into a well placed gaskin. She is currently a little long through the coupling and she stands over a lot of ground. 

I see Thoroughbred and Quarterhorse and very little draft in this horse. The only concerning thing about her conformation is the high withers and the tie at the knee. 

It also looks like whoever is trimming her feet should be replaced. She has incorrectly trimmed feet behind.. with a low slung heel that makes her hinds nearly slipper footed putting a lot of stress on her hocks which are a bit light. Her fronts seem similar (most recent photo).


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

Elana said:


> My first thought is are you SURE there is shire in there?
> 
> She has a good hind leg, well placed hocks and knees with slightly light bone. She is tied in at the knee. Her shoulder is correct and her neck placement is correct. She is currently level. Her prominent withers will make saddle fit a challenge. She has a solid hind quarter that ties into a well placed gaskin. She is currently a little long through the coupling and she stands over a lot of ground.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply! I am positive that she is a shire cross tho no she doesn't show it much. I've been looking into a new farrier as well thanks for the heads up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

IMO that horse does not look shire or apply cross to me. You see the parents when you bought the horse?


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

My2Geldings said:


> IMO that horse does not look shire or apply cross to me. You see the parents when you bought the horse?


I have the breeding report and I got her from a close friend. Frankly I'm not looking to prove what she is to anyone just looking for confirmation critiques. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Appaloosa's are often crossed with TB and QH, too much appy x appy = too pink skin, so im not surprised you guys see the QH in her horse.

She's a pretty horse, still young, my mare looked like a baby at 3, I see a long back in pic 3 & 4, but the other pics look fine, do you have better confo shots of her? Good luck, she's cute =)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

horsecrazed09 said:


> I have the breeding report and I got her from a close friend. Frankly I'm not looking to prove what she is to anyone just looking for confirmation critiques. Thanks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did not mean what I posted in a negative way at all, hope it didn't offend you because it was not my intentions. It's a beautiful horse.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the way he looked in December - more balanced. Since then he appears to have gotten longer without getting taller. Right now she looks long backed. She also appears tied in at the knee. And without a photo of her standing square I can't say what it is, but something looks really odd about her rear pasterns.

All and all she looks like she would be a solid using sort.


----------



## elmo94 (Jul 29, 2013)

A nice type of horse, perhaps a little weak in the hind end, and also her hocks look slightly weak. However she has a lovely sloping shoulder, and a neck that looks like it will be nicely rounded and a lovely shape once she starts being ridden and muscles up. She is nicely uphill, and although her wither is quite prominent I am again guessing once she comes into work and her back muscles up it will be more in proportion. She also looks to have a lovely head on her, will be interesting to see how she matures!


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

so for anyone interested here is her photo this month its taken 1 month after the last one posted 8-16-2013


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She is tiny for a draft cross, isn't she? My gelding (Percheron/paint cross) was 15hh as a 2yo and is now about 16.2hh as a 4yo. 

I agree with what the others have said. She is a bit light on bone and light behind. Really, though, she looks like a good little using horse. My only :shock: is her shark-fin withers. Hopefully you won't have to get a custom saddle to accommodate those (my friend's Arab gelding has shark-fin withers like those and she ended up having to go with a custom saddle to fit him).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

She is tiny but her sire has consistently thrown late bloomers


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she still has some growing to do. Her shape will change by the time she is 6. Out of curiosity only, what was her dam ? was the sire the draft cross ? or the dam ? I have been told by Draft breeders, that if the Dam is the larger horse, the foal will be larger. Do not know how true this is, but i have 2 draft type crosses out of draft mares, one large more warmblood looking mare out of a quarter mare. you can see their pics on my user name . mimi is the shire xappy out of a quarter mare. moose and suzi are perch x appy and begian x appy. ( lol not sposed to be appy but the joke was on me .. )


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

her **** is the Appaloosa and is 16hh and sire the shire at 17.2hh


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Her dam looks very draft and a lot of appaloosa's do!

This foal got the best genetics from both parents less the size. Quite honestly, I think that is awesome!!! She is pretty nice!


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

here is a pic i took today


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

today October 7th


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

She's growing very nicely.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

The most recent pics look very nice- the first looked like she had a really long back but that didn't seem to come out as much in the most recent ones-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

